# feeling like I've exhausted my options...



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, everyone -It's that time of the month again







... Way passed 4:00 a.m. now... I was woken up by unbearable pain since about 2:00 and just cannot go back to sleep again because of the pain. My IBS has been acting up for the past few days with a lot of pain and tonight is the worst ever -- I'm having really bad pains from both! And from experience, i know it's not going to go away until probably the end of my period...







I've tried everything - pain-killers, heating pad, ginger and other kinds of tea, digestive enzym, sleeping pills, etc., etc... Nothing seems work... And I'm feeling like I've exhausted my options... or the options that I know of...














Does anyone know if there are other things that I can do to get rid of this excruciating pain? Really appreciate your words of wisdom!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dang Cherrie, I wish I had some ideas, but I'm kind of in the same position. Anyway, (((hugs)))







for you. I hope you're feeling better this morning.Maybe acupuncture or a massage?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Honu! I'm still in the same amount of pain... But THANK YOU for the hugs! I do need them...I'm sorry you're in the same position...







{{{HUGS}}} back to you!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

*hug*I know how you feel! I dont know what to suggest to you really, I usually take a bunch of IB profen and curl up into a little ball, sometimes a hot shower helps (that seems to be my remedy for everything! lol)Feel better hun!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Ahh, Mon Cherie', I'm sorry you're feeling so lousy!







A hot bath is sometimes helpful. Believe it or not, I put ice on my pelvic region the other night the pain was so bad, and it actually helped a little. Do you know of a product called Therma Care Heat Wraps? They have one that you can use on your lower stomach that heats up and stays warm for up to 8 hours. That could help. You can get them at any drug store. I hope you feel better, at least by tomorrow. Think about me in the morning, ok? I'll be having my laproscopy around 8am my time.Hugs to you, sweets!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Cherrie, more ((((hugs)))) for you.







Those Therma Care Heat Wraps actually do a pretty good job, I've used them before and they do get almost 8 hours of heat out of them. I hadn't thought of them. Good idea Jan!(((hugs))))







for you as well Jan. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. It'll be OK. Just take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... you guys are all SO, SO sweet...! Love y'all !I'm feeling a little better today. Thanks!!







Hehe, {{{Star}}}, I did notice that -- hot shower/bath does seem to be your remedy for everything







-- and I took the hottest shower this morning and it does make me feel better! THANK YOU! (hehe, looks like I'll dich my usual body-temperature shower and go for the hot ones from now on







) ...And CONGRATS on registering the biz! Much success!! {{{Jan and Honu}}}, THANK YOU both for suggesting the Therma Care Heat Wraps! They sound great! I'll check them out for sure!







Jan, Hope your surgery goes well! Be sending tons of good thoughts to you!







Honu, How's your leg? Hope it's healing very well!{{{{{{{{ SUPER SIZE HUGS for you all }}}}}}}}}


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Cherrie! How are you doing today? (((Hugs)))







My leg is well, frustrating, but thanks for asking.







I started PT on Tuesday and they gave me 4 exercises. 2 I can do, 2 I can't because they are supposed to be active motion and my foot doesn't move. Then my PT freaked out and won't do anything until she gets clearance that the blood clot I had won't break off and go to my lungs (thank goodness she's looking out for me!) So I called my docs. First my regular doc handling the blood thinners, I don't even think her really understood what was going on and cleared me without even checking anything... ok. So I called the orthopedist. He's clearing me too, so ok. I guess we're off and moving there now. Still in the back of my head I can't help but worry that something is going to happen. But, at least I still get to keep going so maybe things will start happening now. One can only hope, right? It's slow going which can be hard for someone like me. But I know I made the right decision and things can only get better from here, right?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Honu!







I'm still in pain, but it's much more manageable now -- guess I'm just really confused which pain I'm feeling today, LOL...Ya poor luv... I totally feel your frustration... but glad that you've gotten two dr.'s clearance on the clot... PT can be real tough when you first start it -- been there... The first day that I started PT for my hand was really frustrating, too -- I couldn't do more than half of the exercises given to me. And the most discouraging one was to have me pick up a penny that was lying flat on a smooth surface -- imagine that, lol... BUT, trust me, it'll get better day by day. And it WILL get A LOT better at an accelerated speed when you reach a certain point. And you WILL be there before you know it! Chin up, sweetie! {{{ BIG HUGS }}}


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Cherrie







i totally know how your feeling, coz i feel the same







period started 2 days ago and still i'm in pain and of course the ibs is terrible, i hope you feel better today


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally posted by starrlamia:I dont know what to suggest to you really, I usually take a bunch of IB profen I know this might be a little bit off the topic but just in case someone might want to start taking IB Profen when in pain, my GI told me that IB profen, naprosen etc. can often aggrivate IBS. I have migraines and had been taking naprosen for years. He advised me to only use tylenol if at all possible. If the pain is too much I could even taking Tylenol-3 (with codeine) for the pain instead of any of the other pain meds. The only bad thing about that is that the codeine is constipating but I must say that I have experienced a difference after switching to Tylenol.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm feeling much better today! THANK YOU, Hope and Sterre!







Hope, I'm so sorry you're in pain, too







... The suggestions above are all worth a try. Be thinking of you and hope you feel better soon!







Sterre, thanks for the info! I always wondered why after taking ibuprofen/advil my stomach feels more upset. Next time I'll give Tylenol a try. Thanks bunch!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh bless - I can see I need to go onto this forum more often - I'd no idea you suffered like this Cherrie - you poor old duck. You need to speak to your GP don't you - you can't be having this every month - god knows - regular old "pain in the erse" periods are bad enough.Sorry, didn't see when you posted this - but here's hoping you feel more t'right way up today.HugsSue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Sue!







Bless your heart! I'm feeling a lot better today







You're absolutely right -- I'll be a good girl and go see my regular dr. after I go back to Indiana...BIG HUGS back to ya!


----------

